# Pepsi - friendly cat - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful Pepsi is a 5 year old tortie female cat looking for a home. 
She came into rescue because her owners were getting a Yorkie puppy and Pepsi does not like dogs. 
She is a very affectionate and cuddly girl and would be happy living as a house cat. If her new home is located in a quiet neighbourhood then she is able to go outside. 
Pepsi has lived with young children and is fine with them. 
She is not keen on other cats though so would like to be an only pet.

Pepsi has been fully vaccinated, microchipped, spayed, wormed and flea treated. 
A homecheck will be done and minimum adoption fee of £40 applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue, Surrey 
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now rehomed


----------

